# vidalia not working



## ckblah (Nov 10, 2009)

i need help! i'm in beijing and i can't access facebook, much less youtube and all the what nots. vidalia and tor used to work for me, but not anymore and i really have no idea what's wrong. the log is as follows:

Nov 10 23:03:05.653 [Debug] circuit_get_open_circ_or_launch(): considering 1, $7EA6EAD6FD83083C538F44038BBFA077587DD755
Nov 10 23:03:05.654 [Debug] onion_pick_cpath_exit(): Launching a one-hop circuit for dir tunnel.
Nov 10 23:03:05.654 [Debug] onion_extend_cpath(): Path is 0 long; we want 1
Nov 10 23:03:05.655 [Debug] onion_extend_cpath(): Chose router 7EA6EAD6FD83083C538F44038BBFA077587DD755 for hop 1 (exit is 7EA6EAD6FD83083C538F44038BBFA077587DD755)
Nov 10 23:03:05.655 [Debug] onion_extend_cpath(): Path is complete: 1 steps long
Nov 10 23:03:05.656 [Debug] circuit_handle_first_hop(): Looking for firsthop '194.109.206.212:443'
Nov 10 23:03:05.656 [Debug] connection_connect(): Connecting to [scrubbed]:443.
Nov 10 23:03:05.657 [Debug] connection_connect(): Connection to [scrubbed]:443 in progress (sock 10).
Nov 10 23:03:05.658 [Debug] connection_add(): new conn type OR, socket 10, address 194.109.206.212, n_conns 5.
Nov 10 23:03:05.658 [Debug] circuit_handle_first_hop(): connecting in progress (or finished). Good.
Nov 10 23:03:05.659 [Debug] connection_add(): new conn type Directory, socket -1, address 194.109.206.212, n_conns 6.
Nov 10 23:03:05.659 [Notice] No current certificate known for authority ides; launching request.
Nov 10 23:03:05.660 [Debug] directory_initiate_command_rend(): anonymized 0, use_begindir 1.
Nov 10 23:03:05.660 [Debug] directory_initiate_command_rend(): Initiating authority cert fetch
Nov 10 23:03:05.661 [Debug] connection_add(): new conn type Socks, socket -1, address (Tor_internal), n_conns 7.
Nov 10 23:03:05.661 [Debug] circuit_get_open_circ_or_launch(): considering 1, $847B1F850344D7876491A54892F904934E4EB85D
Nov 10 23:03:05.662 [Debug] onion_pick_cpath_exit(): Launching a one-hop circuit for dir tunnel.
Nov 10 23:03:05.662 [Debug] onion_extend_cpath(): Path is 0 long; we want 1
Nov 10 23:03:05.663 [Debug] onion_extend_cpath(): Chose router 847B1F850344D7876491A54892F904934E4EB85D for hop 1 (exit is 847B1F850344D7876491A54892F904934E4EB85D)
Nov 10 23:03:05.663 [Debug] onion_extend_cpath(): Path is complete: 1 steps long
Nov 10 23:03:05.664 [Debug] circuit_handle_first_hop(): Looking for firsthop '86.59.21.38:443'
Nov 10 23:03:05.664 [Debug] connection_connect(): Connecting to [scrubbed]:443.
Nov 10 23:03:05.665 [Debug] connection_connect(): Connection to [scrubbed]:443 in progress (sock 13).
Nov 10 23:03:05.665 [Debug] connection_add(): new conn type OR, socket 13, address 86.59.21.38, n_conns 8.
Nov 10 23:03:05.666 [Debug] circuit_handle_first_hop(): connecting in progress (or finished). Good.
Nov 10 23:03:05.666 [Debug] connection_add(): new conn type Directory, socket -1, address 86.59.21.38, n_conns 9.
Nov 10 23:03:05.667 [Debug] conn_read_callback(): socket -1 wants to read.
Nov 10 23:03:05.667 [Debug] connection_dir_finished_flushing(): client finished sending command.
Nov 10 23:03:05.667 [Debug] conn_read_callback(): socket -1 wants to read.
Nov 10 23:03:05.668 [Debug] connection_dir_finished_flushing(): client finished sending command.
Nov 10 23:03:35.659 [Debug] circuit_increment_failure_count(): n_circuit_failures now 6.
Nov 10 23:03:35.660 [Debug] circuit_increment_failure_count(): n_circuit_failures now 7.
Nov 10 23:03:35.661 [Debug] conn_close_if_marked(): Cleaning up connection (fd -1).
Nov 10 23:03:35.661 [Debug] connection_remove(): removing socket -1 (type Socks), n_conns now 9
Nov 10 23:03:35.662 [Debug] conn_close_if_marked(): Cleaning up connection (fd -1).
Nov 10 23:03:35.662 [Debug] connection_remove(): removing socket -1 (type Socks), n_conns now 8
Nov 10 23:03:35.663 [Debug] conn_read_callback(): socket -1 wants to read.
Nov 10 23:03:35.663 [Debug] conn_close_if_marked(): Cleaning up connection (fd -1).
Nov 10 23:03:35.664 [Debug] connection_remove(): removing socket -1 (type Directory), n_conns now 7
Nov 10 23:03:35.665 [Debug] conn_read_callback(): socket -1 wants to read.
Nov 10 23:03:35.665 [Debug] conn_close_if_marked(): Cleaning up connection (fd -1).
Nov 10 23:03:35.666 [Debug] connection_remove(): removing socket -1 (type Directory), n_conns now 6
Nov 10 23:04:20.555 [Debug] conn_write_callback(): socket 13 wants to write.
Nov 10 23:04:20.556 [Debug] conn_close_if_marked(): Cleaning up connection (fd -1).
Nov 10 23:04:20.556 [Debug] circuit_n_conn_done(): or_conn to $847B1F850344D7876491A54892F904934E4EB85D/86.59.21.38, status=0
Nov 10 23:04:20.557 [Debug] connection_remove(): removing socket -1 (type OR), n_conns now 5
Nov 10 23:04:20.558 [Debug] conn_write_callback(): socket 10 wants to write.
Nov 10 23:04:20.558 [Debug] conn_close_if_marked(): Cleaning up connection (fd -1).
Nov 10 23:04:20.559 [Debug] circuit_n_conn_done(): or_conn to $7EA6EAD6FD83083C538F44038BBFA077587DD755/194.109.206.212, status=0
Nov 10 23:04:20.559 [Debug] connection_remove(): removing socket -1 (type OR), n_conns now 4

appreciate any help! thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please read the forum rules before posting. You are asking for help with software the circumvents security settings, and we will not help with it.


----------

